# Quick Links: Your Threads vs Your Posts



## bigrick (Nov 16, 2008)

These display the same information just in different formats.  

I recall 'your threads' used to show threads you started and 'your posts' showed all the threads where you had ever posted.

Either something has changed or my God-given memory needs a refresher.  Which is it?

P.S. How do I display just the threads I started?


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 16, 2008)

you can see this option by clicking on your public profile

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/search...&starteronly=1&exactname=1&searchuser=bigrick


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 17, 2008)

Nope, nothing's changed.

Quick Links | Your Threads -- shows the threads you've participated in
Quick Links | Your Posts -- shows your individual posts

It's been this way since August '06 - see the discussion in this thread.

As Brian indicated, you can get to the threads you initiated from a link on your public profile display:

Quick Links | My Public Profile | Find all threads started by [your name]


----------



## bigrick (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the memory refresher and the 
Quick Links | My Public Profile | Find all threads started by [your name]
explanation.


----------

